# Lot of Sisters stuff disappearing...



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

It's happening without announcement, but the Adepta Sororitas section on GW is down to 27 items items (2 of which are sold out). Looks like they're just selling off their last stock now. Note that the one plastic kit they had, the Immolator, is also gone. 

The Immolator sprues are included with the Exorcist kit - they've presumably got enough of them left to go with however many Exorcist parts they still have. But this looks like the end :cray: 

I'm vaguely wishing we'll see a completely new range like the Dark Eldar got, but... Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment and all that.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Last I heard the Immolator is out of stock because the mold for it's unique parts finally broke.

And unless we see a super clearance sale like some of the Fantasy stuff I won't hold my breath on the Army being killed off.

Besides we just got Genestealer cults for the first time in how long? Nothing is impossible.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it. We've seen a ton of stuff, recent and outdated, unceremoniously dropped from the site within the AoS range only to come back in rebranded packaging a week or so later.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe the elusive "plastic sisters" are on their way 
They have been referenced to in recent campaigns 
Hopefully pigs will be flying past a window near you soon :shok:


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, it was an army that didn't sell well, no matter how hard they tried. Maybe they'll just make them work like Assassins or something in the future.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There was a rumour a while back that the plastic sisters are sitting in a warehouse ready to go, but were being held up by a copyright wrangle. Until you see that little red hour glass beside them as recently seen on the WFB stuff, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Hopefully those sisters don't have faces like they've been slapped around by a sock full of hot bolter rounds. They've never been... 'appealing'. 

Seriously, can those butterfaces or get a better sculpt, GW.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Armiger said:


> Well, it was an army that didn't sell well, no matter how hard they tried. Maybe they'll just make them work like Assassins or something in the future.


Tried? They only got two releases and the first one was a codex intended only to make them allies. An all metal Army doesn't sell well, just ask Dark Eldar.

No, there was never an attempt to truly try and sell Sisters properly.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Brother Armiger said:


> Well, it was an army that didn't sell well, no matter how hard they tried. Maybe they'll just make them work like Assassins or something in the future.


If that was them trying hard, they really need to find their sales department some skill somewhere. Also note that any such effort is usually around new model releases, which the Sisters haven't seen any of in 15+ years.

Note: I'm well aware the Immolator disappeared in late 2015. I'm honestly surprised they're still selling Exorcists, as it *requires* the sprue that turns a Rhino into an Immolator - the superstructure on the roof, specifically, is what all the metal bits that make an Exorcist are resting on. I figure they have a small stock of those sprues left, after which Exorcists will also disappear. They're presumably not selling many Exorcists when the army is metal, expensive as hell, and lacks basic vehicle support. :scratchhead:

What is now disappearing though is one metal model after another. It's not immediately obvious because there were usually two "Model with X" and there's only one pose left now. If you check, you'll still find the counterparts for the following:

Sisters of Battle Seraphim 2 (more dynamic pose)
Battle Sister with Storm Bolter 1 (model with helmet)
Battle Sister with Meltagun 1 (model has a breathing mask)
Battle Sister with Flamer 1 (model with helmet)

Other models that have gone MIA are Sister Superiors - the Seraphim no longer have one on offer, battle sisters only have a single model left. We're also missing a Priest.

So the army is on life support at best as all weapons are still represented, but it looks like they're just selling the last remaining stock.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Aaand I've just found evidence that it's apparently been the case for a while. Never mind =/


Edit: Been getting back in the hobby after an absence of a year and a half.two years. Not a happy welcome from GW, I suppose... Though I shouldn't have expected anything else.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Exorcists are likely selling slower since most people only need 3 in their army.

GW's community manager apparently haven't heard word of a squatting:









So we're probably fine.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Yep, in a Battleforged one anyway. As I was reading 7th edition rules, I realized I could theoretically field 12 Exorcists as a 1500-point Unbound army. 

Truly, such is the temptation of Slaanesh.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Found this on B&C. Apply salt as needed.


----------

